# Fairfield - resale price per point?



## spookykennedy (Aug 3, 2006)

I have read amounts all across the board...if I wanted to buy in Vegas for example, what would a good price per point be?  Would it be difficult to use those points in Orlando for example if it wasn't prime time there? Where are the best sources to buy?  There is an eBay guy I saw mentioned, but he wants $0.12/pt and on other threads I see people saying $0.3/pt?


----------



## Jya-Ning (Aug 3, 2006)

Go to eBay, you need to login, then do search on Timeshare, and search on Fairfield, it gives you the current offers.  Then select completed list at the left bottom, and redo search, it gives you recently complete list.  

If you don't have the eBay account, try this
http://www.timeshareforums.com/showthread.php?t=13904

Jya-Ning


----------



## joestein (Aug 3, 2006)

I think you mean $0.12 and $0.03.  I purchased a 161,000 point resale contract in July 2005.  I paid approximately $0.018 per point.  I think $0.03 is high, a better price would be $0.02

Joe


----------



## Arkansas Winger (Aug 3, 2006)

spookykennedy said:
			
		

> I have read amounts all across the board...if I wanted to buy in Vegas for example, what would a good price per point be?  Would it be difficult to use those points in Orlando for example if it wasn't prime time there? Where are the best sources to buy?  There is an eBay guy I saw mentioned, but he wants $0.12/pt and on other threads I see people saying $0.3/pt?



Fairfield points are always available on ebay for auction. I have been following them closely for the past several weeks 1.5 - 2 cents per point seems to be the going rate at this time for most of the auctions completed. Also points are points and you just need the number of points required by the resort you want to go to for the period you want to be there.

Dale


----------



## spookykennedy (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone.  I am going to watch on eBay for a while.  Can someone explain FF's maintenance to me also?  I see things like $3,2 and I have no idea what that means?


----------



## jrv331 (Aug 3, 2006)

If your looking for a high demand resort it will cost a little more, maybe as much as .05 per point - this would mainly be at the Myrtle beach resorts.  As for the maintence fees, its different for each resort and Florida properties also have property taxes which are not included in the maint fee. 

John


----------



## KenK (Aug 3, 2006)

There is a yahoo e groups sales lady called Angel Bittle England who works for RPMI Realtors. (I thought she worked for Akinson in Virgina Beach)

http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/group/Fairfield-Deals-AngelEngland/

She usually has some good deals on points.  I think (if I figured this right), she has a Bonnet Creek for less than .017 cents a point....but a small amount...and of course, the maint is pretty high.

A Palm Aire (Pompano Beach) is listed at .019 cents plus closing.

If you really have a place in the FF system you would want to return to every year, I would not advise points before looking at a weeks (DEEDED) sale in some FF resorts.

When FF switched to points, or they took over management of a resort that had weeks ( ie....Royal Vista, Santa BArbara, Palm Aire, Sea GArdens, many others)....they asked deeded weeks owners to pay to convert to points....each week in various places were worth more (or less) points than other places.

But many refused....these weeks sell at very low prices.  I often believe that these weeks owners are treated as second class owners by FF, but that is just my opinion......however, if you don't feel like trading, I would also look into a weeks ownership.

I've seen weeks at the Royal Vista (in the sand beach front) go for less than $2000....2 bed 2 bath, and her sister resort across the street (A!A)....if FF ever gets it reopened, for under $1000.

And, of course, e bay may have some super sales....watch.


----------

